

Adobe Charging Royalties for "Premium" Flash Player - Impossible
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/premium-features.html

======
CJefferson
You should have, of course, clarified that this is just for developers, not
users.

The interesting bits of the article are:

Applications that make less than $50,000 in revenues will remain free of any
royalties, as will any use of the premium features in applications packaged
with Adobe AIR, including mobile applications for iOS and Android. ... There
is no charge to use premium features in applications that generate less than
$50,000 in application revenue. For each application that has net revenue up
to $50,000, the fee to use premium features will be a 9% revenue share.

Seems like a strange choice to start charging. Will be interesting to see if
it gets used. In particular I'm most interested in if it will produce "good
quality" iOS / Android applications.

------
TomGullen
Good news for HTML5

